# Rear Slide/ Support Rods



## cvilleoutbacker (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone have a neat mod/place to put the support rods for the rear slide on a 25RSS.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

cville,

There are a number of options available. The most common, probably, is to get a length of large (about 5") PVC pipe, and strap it on the top of the rear bumper with stainless hose clamps. Add screw on end caps, and you are good to go.

If you are feeling a little more adventuresome, you can build a storage compartment under your dinette and rear bed step, with an access door through from the street side of the trailer. This requires cutting a rather substantial hole in the side of your trailer though, so it's not for everybody.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

There are several, however I can't remember who did them. Maybe try the search option for "rear slide supports".

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Some have fashioned a holding box out of a pvc / plastic type square fence post cover. There's two sizes so be careful. You need the larger ones. Again, search on some old threads for info and pics of what some others have done.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Pics of my slide support storage box can be found here.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a double use for mine. I attached my cipa mirrors to the end and fasten them to the TV. I've got a perfect view of the rear of the trailer. My dw does not like the Wide load sign I had to put on the back of the OB and she has to drive the other spotter car so we can get down the road.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Campforthenight said:


> I have a double use for mine. I attached my cipa mirrors to the end and fasten them to the TV. I've got a perfect view of the rear of the trailer. My dw does not like the Wide load sign I had to put on the back of the OB and she has to drive the other spotter car so we can get down the road.


um, that is quite funny.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Several of us also take them apart (we change out the pivot bolt to a quick release) and then they can be slid into the bumper. The sewer hose then gets it's own storage right near the dump valve. Here are my picts: http://picasaweb.google.com/nathanhanse/TrailerPicts


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

What are these support rods you speak of?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

This is my solution:


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's a link to my slide support storage solution:

http://riverdisk.com/SlideStorageMod.aspx

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> What are these support rods you speak of?


They support the rear activated bicycle and fire wood inclement weather system cover. Some people even sleep inside it.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Tripp, that is the best mod, I cant wait for my dh to do this,, I am compiling a list up as I type, storage step box, slide rail holder, I might even go to lowes and get the stuff for him, how long is the fence post??


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought the Aluminum diamond plate yesterday to make a box the same as( katrina) $270 for a 4x8 sheet . I wanted to make it wider to hold my fishing rods 2 but i dont think that is going to work out .With the rest of the aluminum i want to make a skid plate for the sewer pipe.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bcdude said:


> I bought the Aluminum diamond plate yesterday to make a box the same as( katrina) $270 for a 4x8 sheet . I wanted to make it wider to hold my fishing rods 2 but i dont think that is going to work out .With the rest of the aluminum i want to make a skid plate for the sewer pipe.


We were considering doing the same - but then decided that having the metal supports slam against the rods while in-transit was unlikely to be a healthy combination...except maybe for the fish


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

We were considering doing the same - but then decided that having the metal supports slam against the rods while in-transit was unlikely to be a healthy combination...except maybe for the fish

I planned to put a divider between them. still working on design hopefully in a couple of weeks i will post pictures when finished .(if i can figure out how to post pictures)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I solved the problem by getting rid of the TT with the rear slide and get a big fiver. Not for everyone but it worked for me









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bcdude said:


> > We were considering doing the same - but then decided that having the metal supports slam against the rods while in-transit was unlikely to be a healthy combination...except maybe for the fish
> 
> 
> I planned to put a divider between them. still working on design hopefully in a couple of weeks i will post pictures when finished .(if i can figure out how to post pictures)


I'll be interested to see that.

I'm still considering mounting a rod rack upside down on the ceiling of the cargo bay in the Roo. That would handle the spinning poles as well as the fly rods. But then, we did invest in hard travel cases for all of them and its really not that much trouble to break them down and pack 'em up (...just sad, as its a sure sign the trip is over







)

Let me know if you need help with photo posting...


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

You know you could add a lip inside the box to make a separator of a sort so the upper part of the box is for the supports and the bottom of the box is for your rods. The spacer could be removed to gain access to the lower area. Been thinking on that mod but havent acted yet, but how I do love the ideas.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've thought about building something, but then keep coming back the fact it only take me about 10 seconds to slip them into the Outback. There they rest...safe and secure.


----------

